
Ask HN: Do I miss anything major by freezing Chrome at 66.0.3359.139? - markus_zhang
Hi experts,<p>Quite a while ago I managed to stop Chrome(windows 64bit) from updating, and it froze at 66.0.3359.139.<p>The most recent version seems to be 75&#x2F;76, so I&#x27;m wondering do I miss anything important in the middle?<p>To clarify, I&#x27;m pretty sure that I missed a ton of fixes and security patches, but I&#x27;m wondering whether I missed anything in the following list:<p>1) Some major feature that will obstruct my visit of many web pages in the near future since they are going to use it;<p>2) Major performance boost (spending less resource, etc.)<p>3) Maybe somehow they decided to add back the option for manually choosing text encoding<p>I browsed through https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Google_Chrome_version_history but didn&#x27;t find anything major, but I&#x27;m no expert so I&#x27;d like to seek your advice.
======
svieira
[https://www.chromestatus.com/features#milestone%3E66%20AND%2...](https://www.chromestatus.com/features#milestone%3E66%20AND%20milestone%3C%3D75)
says that you are missing out on 181 features, most of which are either new or
spec improvements (nested web workers, spec-compliant border-radius).

[https://v8.dev/blog](https://v8.dev/blog) suggests that you are missing some
pretty decent performance and memory improvements on the JS side, along with
BigInt.

So:

1\. Probably not 2\. Yes 3\. Not sure

~~~
markus_zhang
Thanks! Sounds like I did a miss a lot.

